# Fishin next week. 10-08



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Open calendar. Back in pcola looking for some fly buddies. Run a back country ghost, anyone wanna join hit me up. Boom
Matt


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I would, but that whole "work" thing kinda gets in the way :shifty:


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Harry.. Work is overrated

Seen a few of your vids, Is your boat a pathy? I am really wanting to get into a 22te by next summer to fill the void.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, yeh, but my wife says we have to actually pay these bills that keep arriving in the mailbox 

My boat is a Blazer Bay 2200. I was back and fourth between Blazer and Pathfinder, just ran across a pretty good deal on this one first. (Searched for over a year) 
The Blazer 2220 is the one that is identical (almost) to a Pathfinder 2200 (I believe there was even a lawsuit at some point). My Blazer 2200 is a bit different from those two, it's really just a Blazer 2170 with a liner, which comes historically from a Bill Kenner 21 VX hull. It's got a bit more deadrise in the entry, and little more bow flare than the the Blazer 2220 and Pathfinder 2200. So far I've been real happy with the ride and performance. I think the bit more deadrise in the entry and bow flare help it eat the seas in open water a bit better, but still draft skinny enough to get on just about any flat around here. 
.....and although I did buy it used, Blazer is a local, family owned, boat builder right here in Pensacola. I would encourage you to go out and talk to the Craft family, see where they build them, see what they have in the shop, etc... Support the local business if it fits what you want.
Tell 'em CaptHarry sent ya. (They don't know me, I've only stopped by there twice, but I would appreciate the help in making them want to know me, I still drool on the thought of a 2400) :thumbsup: 
L8, Harry


----------

